# Too much pellicle?



## anylizer (Dec 27, 2012)

I just finished up a batch of nice salmon fillets. My question is, can you get too much of a pellicle that would prevent the smoke penetration? It had beautiful color, and probably the best pellicle I've ever had form, but no smoke penetration. I smoked it for about 8hrs. at increasing temps, finishing at 160deg.IT. 

 I didn't get any finish pics, but here is just before putting it in the smoker!













Phone 054.jpg



__ anylizer
__ Dec 27, 2012






There is really good flavor on the outside, just no smoke flavor penetration.


----------



## linguica (Dec 27, 2012)

Over night in the fridge will usually produce an acceptable pellicle. Not sure how "deep" the smoke should penetrate, but good color on the outside will translate to good flavor.


----------



## anylizer (Dec 27, 2012)

These were left over night, but not in the fridge, in a cold room at 37deg. with slight air movement. So will too much pellicle "seal" the meat?


----------



## linguica (Dec 27, 2012)

Anylizer said:


> These were left over night, but not in the fridge, in a cold room at 37deg. with slight air movement. So will too much pellicle "seal" the meat?


Not unless there is excessive dehydration which doesn't appear to be the case here.


----------



## anylizer (Dec 27, 2012)

So the would best option be... to go for a longer smoke at lower temps to get better penetration?


----------



## linguica (Dec 27, 2012)

Anylizer said:


> So the would best option be... to go for a longer smoke at lower temps to get better penetration?


My best guess is that there was insufficient smoke generation.  What kind of wood and how long was there actually smoke produced.

When smoking salmon I use alder and there is TBS for about 2 to 3 hours. You also might be smoking at too low a temperature. I will smoke salmon with the smoker set at 225 deg  to an IT of 145 deg.


----------



## anylizer (Dec 27, 2012)

I was using Hickory in my AMNPS. There was smoke the entire time, (and plenty of it)or at least I thought it was plenty!? I started at 85 deg, and bumped it up every hour or so by 10-15 deg. until my IT was reached. Wasn't really looking to cook the fish, but started getting worried about it drying out. Ya, that didn't happen... very very moist. Almost to moist for my tastes.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2012)

Tim, morning..... From your location I figure the humidity is pretty low...  Low humidity will dry out the surface of meat so much, it can't dry out in the middle....  When making dry salamis, for instance, they keep the humidity in the chamber at 80-90%.... that allows moisture to pass through the outside casing without over drying the casing.....   That was just an explanation, not exactly sure where you were wanting to go with this subject...  If you do have low humidity, I would suggest a small dish with water in it in the smoker so as to add a little moisture to the air and see how that goes...    Dave


----------



## anylizer (Dec 28, 2012)

Morning Dave, and Thank You for your input.I wasn't going in any particular direction with this thread other than trying to determine if a heavy pellicle would prevent smoke penetration. That appears not to be the case, so I was more or less thinking out loud, worndering why the lack of flavor?

 It normally is pretty dry here, although the last few weeks, the humidity has been in 60/70 % range. 

 I'm getting ready to smoke my first belly bacon, and if the pellicle was the problem, I didn't want to do that to the bacon.... 

I am now of the opinion that i just jumped the temps too soon and cooked the fish before the smoke could do its thing!


----------

